# Trying to keep my head down and my chin up lol



## JoeysVee (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm trying to keep my head down into the books. I finished the MERM and now I'm working problems in the Thermo/Fluids area. I'm going to spend about 11 days doing as many of those problems as I can. In about a week I'm going to start working problems in the MD area for ~7 days. Once that is finished, I will have about 1 month to spend on problems in the HVAC (my depth) area and sample exams. Seems like the more problems I work the more I realize I need more than 2 months.

It's frustrating when you know you need about 4 more months but only have about 2 left. So I'm trying to keep my chin up but at the same time I'm trying to keep my head down (in the books), lol!

I'm not posting as much since I'm in full problem working mode but I'm still checking in. Just not posting as much. Oh well....I had better get back to it.


----------



## chaocl (Aug 24, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I'm trying to keep my head down into the books. I finished the MERM and now I'm working problems in the Thermo/Fluids area. I'm going to spend about 11 days doing as many of those problems as I can. In about a week I'm going to start working problems in the MD area for ~7 days. Once that is finished, I will have about 1 month to spend on problems in the HVAC (my depth) area and sample exams. Seems like the more problems I work the more I realize I need more than 2 months.
> It's frustrating when you know you need about 4 more months but only have about 2 left. So I'm trying to keep my chin up but at the same time I'm trying to keep my head down (in the books), lol!
> 
> I'm not posting as much since I'm in full problem working mode but I'm still checking in. Just not posting as much. Oh well....I had better get back to it.


We have the similar study strategy. But I won't work on the afternoon HVAC and MD (I will only bring them) because I will have no time to work on them. Therefore I will go straight to my afternoon depth and study with my friends. I need more time to fully understand the problems and organized them ....

Anyway, based on your study that you will get your PE license!


----------



## maryannette (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm cheering for both of you.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 26, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> It's frustrating when you know you need about 4 more months but only have about 2 left. So I'm trying to keep my chin up but at the same time I'm trying to keep my head down (in the books), lol!


Everyone experiences what you're going through. Soon, the first number (4) will increase while the second number (2) decreases. It's ok to laugh. It's funny because it's true. :reading:


----------

